
Amazon Acquires Kiva Systems For $775 Million In Cash - aritraghosh007
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/19/amazon-acquires-online-fulfillment-company-kiva-systems-for-775-million-in-cash/
======
hsshah
With Amazon's resources, Kiva's warehouse automation will be widely used.
Amazon can take it down the route of AWS.

I am very happy for my advisor, who's the CTO at Kiva Systems.
Congratulations!

------
ChuckMcM
Awesome, love to hear about robotics used for something other than hunting and
killing!

------
shingen
I wonder if Amazon is going to try to do in fulfillment / logistics / etc.
what they've done in web services.

Perfect a highly efficient system, then charge others for access to the same
technology.

Or if this is just a play to keep the KIVA system to themselves and provide a
competitive advantage. They obviously didn't need to buy KIVA to get access to
the system, so it strikes me that it's one of those two possible reasons.

~~~
cs702
> _I wonder if Amazon is going to try to do in fulfillment / logistics / etc.
> what they've done in web services._

They're already doing it: [http://www.amazonservices.com/content/fulfillment-
by-amazon....](http://www.amazonservices.com/content/fulfillment-by-
amazon.htm)

